# I cant tremolo pick 16ths at 300 bpm



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 14, 2013)

Im totally serious. I can tremolo pretty decently up to 260 bpm, and then i can go 280 bpm but its pretty sloppy (Or its the horrendous 136 ms latency in recording that forces me to think that). So, any tips on how to break this 20 bpm barrier to be able to go 300 bpm? Also im having problems crossing strings when tremolo picking something like this: 
A|-----------7777---------5555
E|------7777-----77778888----
B|-5555-----------------------
(Phobophile if you are wondering)
The 7 above 7 part is difficult to me, and sometimes i can do it and sometimes i miss the first note so its like:
A|------------777---------5555
E|------7777------7778888----
B|-5555-----------------------
Also, string skipping while tremolo is kinda sketchy but i feel that with practice it goes better, but riffs like Slit Your Guts are problematic.
D|--------------------------------3333------------------3333-----55556666
A|-----------------------------------------------------------2222----------
E|2222222252222222522222225222-----1111111152222222------------------
B|-------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't think many people in the world can play 16th notes at 300bpm. 

In fact, I can't think of anyone who can do that.


----------



## ncfiala (Apr 14, 2013)

That's 20 notes per second. There are probably a few people in the world who could just tremolo pick on a single string that fast, but I doubt there is anyone who could actually play licks that fast. I know those stupid Flight of the Bumblebee dudes think they can play 16ths at 1000+ bpm, but that's pure bullshit.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not sure if you're serious, trolling, or bragging, but I can't that's already rediculously fast.


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah, it took me ages to get to picking 280 in short bursts. And now I can't do it. As soon as I stopped maintaining the practice, the speed went.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 14, 2013)

No im not trolling, i am totally serious. I saw few people (not irl) who can do that, so i thought why not. I heard The Berzerker doing 300 bpm or something close to this blast beats so i thought that maybe tremolo picking this fast is possible with enough practice. I mean only tremolo because obviously different notes in 16ths like shredding even at 240 seems impossible.

EDIT:
The video of that The Berzerker song:


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah, that isn't anywhere near 300bpm 16ths.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 14, 2013)

On a closer look, this indeed seems like 150 bpm 16ths, but i remember i saw someplace somewhere people doing 300 bpm.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 14, 2013)

Why would you want to play that fast? :S


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 14, 2013)

Because i wrote riffs for a song and i think they sound cool at 300 bpm. It would be intense. So no one has any ideas how to make it possible except practicing even more?


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 14, 2013)

Practice. Live on caffeine. Maybe ask Popeye for some tips? 

I don't see it happening to be honest. Plus if you are in a band playing at 300bpm, all the other musicians need to be able handle 300bpm. Not going to happen. 

Just do what most super fast bands do, rely on a really good drummer to handle the speed while the guitarists play triplets instead.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 14, 2013)

I had idea of bassist playing 8ths instead (He plays fingers, im quite certain 16ths at 300 bpm are totally impossible with fingers) and drummer could play blast with snare being gravity 8ths, hi-hat/ride every 4th and kick 8ths, so in this configuration it wouldn't be that hard.


----------



## Overtone (Apr 14, 2013)

300 bpm is for babies


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 14, 2013)

Overtone said:


> 300 bpm is for babies


 
Real men play 600 bpm with their dick.

I just asked for honest advice.


----------



## redstone (Apr 14, 2013)

If you managed to play 4n/string accurately at 18nps, you only need to keep working on it the same way you did till then. And you might wanna try flatter fretboards, or even extreme compounds (<10 to flat) to invert the radius a bit at the bridge.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 14, 2013)

redstone said:


> If you managed to play 4n/string accurately at 18nps, you only need to keep working on it the same way you did till then. And you might wanna try flatter fretboards, or even extreme compounds (<10 to flat) to invert the radius a bit at the bridge.


 
Thanks, however i dont know how would flatter fretboard help with tremolo picking, could you explain please? Also, would one of those 5mm picks help or hinder the tremolo? I feel like it would help because you would need less energy to cut through the strings, i use 1.5 mm at the moment.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 14, 2013)

In case none of this works, you can always ringsofsaturn your recordings.


----------



## redstone (Apr 14, 2013)

Not the tremolo itself, but skipping strings. Lower action, and flatter (ideally concave) radiuses are your friends.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 14, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> In case none of this works, you can always ringsofsaturn your recordings.


 
 I'd like to avoid that, and the 300 bpm song is intended to be the heartstopping album closer with slams, solos, explosions and shit. So only one such song.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 14, 2013)

You might consider a guitar with closer string spacing for increasing speed during string skipping, too.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 14, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> So no one has any ideas how to make it possible except practicing even more?



Try methamphetamine?


----------



## Sofos (Apr 14, 2013)

try making it 8ths in 3rds. slow it down just a bit. at that speed, it wouldnt make much of a difference to slow it down.


----------



## November5th (Apr 14, 2013)

At 300 bpm is it still considered music?


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 14, 2013)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> try making it 8ths in 3rds. slow it down just a bit. at that speed, it wouldnt make much of a difference to slow it down.



I didn't read what you posted. Too busy staring at that epic avatar of yours


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 14, 2013)

November5th said:


> At 300 bpm is it still considered music?


 
Yep, it sounds pretty nice actually because the riff im playing (or trying to play at full speed ) is very melodic. Probably different note every the 16th like 3-4-5-6-5-6-5 or something would not sound like anything at all at that speed, but tremolo sounds just normal. Its not shred-and-sweepfest like Rings of Saturn, the riff is pretty straightforward on the left hand but difficult on picking hand.



ZEBOV said:


> Try methamphetamine?


 
Oh _you_ .
Well im not going to try any drugs, but this guy might have been sniffing something




Hollowway said:


> You might consider a guitar with closer string spacing for increasing speed during string skipping, too.


Would there be any specific downsides of having closer spacing?


----------



## TheKindred (Apr 14, 2013)

can you post a vid of you doing 16ths @ 280 bpm /w skipping? 

maybe easier to comment to see your technique first. Added bonus of proof for the naysayers (although I'm kinda with them on this one...)


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 14, 2013)

TheKindred said:


> can you post a vid of you doing 16ths @ 280 bpm /w skipping?
> 
> maybe easier to comment to see your technique first. Added bonus of proof for the naysayers (although I'm kinda with them on this one...)


 
You might have misunderstood, although i dont blame you (i wrote this post kinda weirdly), i pointed out string skipping as a different problem i was having since i was talking about tremolo and all, i can do 280 bpm on one string sloppily in short bursts because its uncontrolled, and 260 bpm pretty decently and i didnt try it with string skipping yet (but i can do 260 bpm across strings). Ill try 280 with skipping tommorrow since its almost midnight and i cant turn on my amp that late plus i've got school tommorrow.


----------



## redstone (Apr 14, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Would there be any specific downsides of having closer spacing?



No downsides except maybe for finger picking techniques. A 8str guitar with a 6str neck width is my great fantasy. I really don't understand luthiers.. with all those nearly-flat-enough radiuses, nearly-tall-enough frets, nearly-deep-enough cutaways, nearly-close-enough strings  ...


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 14, 2013)

It would also probably be difficult to get a pickup (also a bridge) for guitar with that string spacing, unless custom, and when you'd want to replace pickups you couldn't (Although i dont see why would you want to if it was a custom you ordered and tailored to your specs). Maybe with those rail pickups or something which dont have pole pieces.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 14, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Oh _you_ .
> Well im not going to try any drugs, but this guy might have been sniffing something




Dude, he was tweekin'! lol


----------



## Given To Fly (Apr 15, 2013)

It may be a good thing you can't tremolo pick that fast; I imagine if your technique isn't flawless you could easily hurt yourself.


----------



## meambobbo (Apr 15, 2013)

the things I've found that help are
- keep your thumb and index finger perfectly rigid - get all of your motion from your wrist and/or elbow.
- use a thick pick with a sharp point that moves very smoothly through the string
- use your wrist by your pinky and the tip of your pinky finger as a pivot. I like to latch it onto the bridge pickup a la Petrucci.

FWIW, I can't come close to that speed...


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 15, 2013)

Here it is, me tremoloing 260 and then 280, excuse bad lightning in 280 part because i recorded it at 18:00. I can rerecord it if you really want to.

I dont feel strained or pushed or whatever when i do this, and no hurt. At this speeds i move my wrist normally like in tremolo but i kinda additionally do circular motion with elbow or something like that and it works, i pulled off 285 BPM today.


----------



## samthebrutal (Apr 15, 2013)

Ah, I see, subdivide your tempos there, just tapping my metronome to your video gave me 130 and 140 BPM 16ths respectively.

I would suggest listen to the masters:

Rusty Cooley;

On efficient picking

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRGKTkVxcyM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMhIbc6_iCo

John Petrucci;

This helped me a lot.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zefeV2M7zWw

MAB;

On learning to play slow, first.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WisThNzdQaU

Good luck!

(embedding didn't work, sorry)


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 15, 2013)

Im quite sure its 260 and 280 at 16ths, or 130 at 32ths and 140 at 32ths. I checked with guitar pro track, and a midi track on a synth and it sounds on time.
Try putting 16ths in guitar pro on both 130 and 140, and it sounds slower than this, while 260 and 280 is right on. You might be confused about the chug part i do before tremolo, which is 4ths in 260 and 280. I also do play lots of slower stuff, before doing this kinda stuff i go 160 180 200 220 etc, for two minutes per tempo, and i practice my scales pretty slow.


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 15, 2013)

Sounds like triplets to me.


----------



## ncfiala (Apr 15, 2013)

You aren't playing anywhere near 16ths at 260 bpm. That's about 17 notes per second. You are not playing 17 notes per second.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 15, 2013)

Maniacal said:


> Sounds like triplets to me.



Same here...



ncfiala said:


> You aren't playing anywhere near 16ths at 260 bpm. That's about 17 notes per second. You are not playing 17 notes per second.




16ths at 260 bpm=18 nps.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 15, 2013)

Its 16th, look at midi file here, first one is 8ths at 260 (16 at 130), second is 16ths at 260, third is triplets at 260. (triplet eights as i typed into guitar pro)
http://www.mediafire.com/?vbpm9v31bi66xrc
Tried side-by-side with my recording and it sounds like it.


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 15, 2013)

260 16ths would be about 17.3 notes a second

270 is 18 notes a second


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 15, 2013)

Here, i just ringsofsaturn'd 16ths in 260. 4 notes between single "click", just like in the recording i did.
untitled 2.wav


----------



## EcoliUVA (Apr 15, 2013)

So I made a quick video on my iPotato to go with this advice. This was immediately after a workout (please excuse my blinding ginger legs), so apologies for the shitty start. Still, hoping I can help.

I once heard it put like this: "As any drummer can attest, relaxation = speed." That goes for guitar, as well. You can seriously increase your speed by finding excess tension and getting rid of it.

To do that, slow it waaaay down. Then, gradually increase your speed (with the metronome) until you notice yourself tensing up. Sometimes this is hard to find. You need to be EXTREMELY CRITICAL of yourself. Concentrate like hell on relaxing as much as you can, and repeat repeat repeat.

I grip my pick open, with my 3 extra fingers resting against the strings. It's OK if you use a closed grip, this is just my preference. The key is to relax, whatever your grip. As for the pick grip itself, you can see I choke up on it like hell. Lots of pick = more to flap around. Better to grip it closer for more control.

The motion should come mostly from your wrist. 300bpm is fast as fuck, and I'm breaking into elbow motion a bit myself. Obviously I have something to work on, just like you! (Though some would argue a little elbow is OK, I prefer to try my damndest to get rid of it). But hopefully you'll also notice that my *pick stays pretty close to the string*. You want to "tickle" it, just moving the pick enough to get from one side to the other. This is huge, extra motion just slows you down.

With any technical problem - repetition, focus, and body awareness.



I won't be keeping this (terribad) video up long, but I wanted to give you a reference. This community has helped me tremendously, hoping I can give something back!


----------



## 80H (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice to hear someone's climbing the mountain that high, good luck with what you're doing. I think I can help, specifically - 

-- Efficiency is where it's at. No matter what, you can't circumvent the laws of physics. Moving farther is going to take more time, moving faster is going to take energy or less resistance, and moving more precisely is going to require more coordination and intention. 

-- You have to think about diminishing returns here. Think of how easy it was to go from 60-120...the fact is that it's not going to be that easy to go from 150-300, and you're probably totally aware of this. Just go 1 BPM at a time. Fuck it. If it takes 2 days per BPM, do it. Put down 20-30 minutes on 270, then do it again tomorrow. Then go to 271. It's alright man, unless you get hit by a bus or some douchebag shoots you in the face, you're probably going to live. Two days later, 272. Higher practice is a marathon, not a race. 

-- Apply it. Seriously, what the fuck is the point if you're not actually being creative and using the 300 bpm in a way that your music mind is driven to make? Do your own thing with it....ex, play a bunch of shit at 150 bpm and write a bunch of solos that involve 32nd notes. It needs to be part of your average day to desensitize yourself to it. 


4+ hour a day club here. If you're pushing yourself that hard, awesome. Awesome. I'm doing all articulation and memorization right now....super boring but I want it done. Going to add a few keys and their modes to my repertoire while converting words into phrasing. "Meticulous Artichokes Selling Hot Dogs" is a good example...trying turning that into phrasing and you'll know what I mean.


----------



## samthebrutal (Apr 15, 2013)

After listening once or twice more I would have to agree with manical above, its triplets at 260~ or Sixtuplets at 130~, either way from your video it seems that your using a lot of movement in your arm/elbow region perhaps. I would suggest slowing everything down and begin stripping all unnecessary movement from your picking, accuracy and efficiency = speed. 

Watch Lucas Mann from aforementioned RoS;


Alternate Picking and Sweep Picking at 300 BPM (Raw) (8th note triplets) - YouTube

He's playing at the speed your going for.

Its mostly a wrist/forearm motion but there is very little movement. 

Another good vid to watch, this time from Reece Fullwood

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1AHiuVHF1I

Hope some of that helps.


----------



## bondmorkret (Apr 16, 2013)

I can't imagine why anyone would want to be able to tremolo pick at those kind of speeds? Besides maybe for breaking world records, but then this is music, not sport


----------



## DrunkyMunky (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh God... why? Why would anyone want to play anything that fast? It's not even music...


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 16, 2013)

EcoliUVA said:


> So I made a quick video on my iPotato to go with this advice. This was immediately after a workout (please excuse my blinding ginger legs), so apologies for the shitty start. Still, hoping I can help.
> 
> I once heard it put like this: "As any drummer can attest, relaxation = speed." That goes for guitar, as well. You can seriously increase your speed by finding excess tension and getting rid of it.
> 
> ...






80H said:


> Nice to hear someone's climbing the mountain that high, good luck with what you're doing. I think I can help, specifically -
> 
> -- Efficiency is where it's at. No matter what, you can't circumvent the laws of physics. Moving farther is going to take more time, moving faster is going to take energy or less resistance, and moving more precisely is going to require more coordination and intention.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you guys, both of you for great advice. Will keep that in mind when practicing.


----------



## 80H (Apr 16, 2013)

good luck, glad none of the naysayers got you down 



DrunkyMunky said:


> Oh God... why? Why would anyone want to play anything that fast? It's not even music...



let's all stay on earth,
space isn't even habitable


----------



## rikomaru (Apr 21, 2013)

The only things i could think of have been said already. Just stopping by for support. Don't forget it's still supposed to be fun and i hope you're making progress


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 24, 2013)

To those asking who plays anything at 20 NPS:


----------



## Abolyshed (Apr 29, 2013)

Usually riffs played this fast (not specifically talking about^) are recorded in a million seperate takes, watch the band live I guarantee they fuck up a little bit. Humans have limits, I wish I was a robot.


----------



## stuglue (Apr 29, 2013)

semi's at 300bpm. Thats 32nds at 150, that is insanely fast.


----------



## chris9 (Apr 29, 2013)

i can do 32nds at 165 just tried it i,ll record it tomorrow bed time now ha
i keep my right arm very relaxed and i pick behind the bridge.
i never really use picking anymore i like l/h tapping better but i still practice picking for about 2 hours a night just in case i need the extra speed.


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 29, 2013)

Right.


----------



## Berserker (Apr 30, 2013)

chris9 said:


> i can do 32nds at 165 just tried it i,ll record it tomorrow bed time now ha
> i keep my right arm very relaxed and i pick behind the bridge.
> i never really use picking anymore i like l/h tapping better but i still practice picking for about 2 hours a night just in case i need the extra speed.


 
You pick behind the bridge? I think that's what they call air guitar... I can do 64th notes at 407bpm on my air guitar.


----------



## chris9 (Apr 30, 2013)

My hand sits behind the bridge and pick right 
On the saddle most people on here know i pick
very odd i have posted loads of videos over the years
its not my fault i can play fast i just practice a lot
4/5 hours a day. If you push yourself its very possible
to reach very high speeds .


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 30, 2013)

Hell, War Ensemble still gives me trouble lol.


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 30, 2013)

War Ensemble is hard. Maintaining high speed is far harder than bursting at ridiculous speeds.


----------



## Berserker (Apr 30, 2013)

chris9 said:


> My hand sits behind the bridge and pick right
> On the saddle most people on here know i pick
> very odd i have posted loads of videos over the years
> its not my fault i can play fast i just practice a lot
> ...


 
Cool, I look forward to seeing the video.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 30, 2013)

^ :/


----------



## Chuck (Apr 30, 2013)

That video was not 16ths at 280


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 30, 2013)

Berserker said:


> I can do 64th notes at 407bpm on my air guitar.



Berserker pls. Everybody can.


----------



## Berserker (May 1, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Berserker pls. Everybody can.


 
Damn, thought I was special


----------



## 80H (May 1, 2013)

dude.

idea time. 


V-picks picks : Duet

= 10 strokes for the price of 20. or something. i don't know what im saying but you totally know what i mean.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (May 1, 2013)

80H said:


> dude.
> 
> idea time.
> 
> ...



I think i saw shark-tooth or something (shape, not material) picks and they were intended do do similar thing.

If it actually worked, wouldn't be that cheating though? I mean there would be still practice involved to use the pick and still get to certain speed to get 300 bpm but i imagine it would be easier.

Im probably going to try these out anyway. Some day.


----------



## redstone (May 1, 2013)

There are other possible ways to cheat, like pairing two or three different motions. For example, doublethumbpicking


I never tried to speed it up, and I suspect this one could easily hurt the thumb. At your own risk...


----------



## InfinityCollision (May 1, 2013)

80H said:


> dude.
> 
> idea time.
> 
> ...



Get with the times son!


----------



## 80H (May 1, 2013)

haha, i saw that video once. if the comb was custom i would have liked it more


----------



## yingmin (May 1, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> Get with the times son!




Haha, that fucking guy.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (May 1, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> Get with the times son!




Though you cant palm mute with the comb, and crossing strings would be very difficult.



redstone said:


> There are other possible ways to cheat, like pairing two or three different motions. For example, doublethumbpicking
> 
> 
> I never tried to speed it up, and I suspect this one could easily hurt the thumb. At your own risk...



How would you double thumb? Seems like a good way to reach insane speeds. I dont really get it mucht from just watching the video


----------



## stuglue (May 1, 2013)

I think 32nds at 150 is feasible, I had a go earlier this evening and could get 16th note triplets at that speed so with a bit of practice the OP should get what he wants. Remember though, relax that grip.


----------



## Maniacal (May 1, 2013)

16th note triplets at 150 is fine. 32nd notes is another level. I would love to see clean picking at 300bpm, an amazing achievement if it can be applied.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (May 1, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> Get with the times son!




That's what djent will sound like in 5 years from now.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (May 1, 2013)

stuglue said:


> I think 32nds at 150 is feasible, I had a go earlier this evening and could get 16th note triplets at that speed so with a bit of practice the OP should get what he wants. Remember though, relax that grip.



Im now more relaxed when im doing it, though its not fully wrist still. But its more controlled. And i have realized that it isn't 280 at 16ths, its triplets. So only 210 bpm 16ths. But now i can do faster, at like 218 bpm 16ths (290 bpm triplets which is actually 217.5 bpm 16ths) and i can sustain it, not just quick bursts. Probably less controlled but i can do 225 pretty decently (15 nps, only 5 to go! yay! 300bpm triplets!). So yeah, improvement and im not spending a lot of time on it (Probably 1 hour max devoted to tremolo and another hour for something else like scale runs and playing random stuff and maybe some composing, probably more when i feel inspired).


----------



## Maniacal (May 1, 2013)

so it's gone from 300bpm to 225? That is quite a drop in tempo. 

Adding 75bpm will take years. I'm not having a go, but it will take ages to get to 300. If you ever get there. You can't keep increasing speed indefinitely.


----------



## redstone (May 1, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> How would you double thumb? Seems like a good way to reach insane speeds. I dont really get it mucht from just watching the video



Well, normal thumb-picking use either the carpometacarpal or the interphalangeal joint of the thumb. 







The goal is to interlace them to strike four times in a raw : 

1 - CMC flexion (downstroke)
2 - IP extension (upstroke)
3 - IP flexion (downstroke)
4 - CMC extension (upstroke)

That's how the vid starts..

-----------------------------------

Right pic is CMC extension :






Bottom pic is IP flexion :






But .. really .. be cautious with your IP joint when "doublethumb-picking", either nobody ever tried it before or the few who did regret it bitterly.


----------



## Berserker (May 2, 2013)

chris9 said:


> i can do 32nds at 165 just tried it i,ll record it tomorrow bed time now ha
> i keep my right arm very relaxed and i pick behind the bridge.
> i never really use picking anymore i like l/h tapping better but i still practice picking for about 2 hours a night just in case i need the extra speed.


 
How's that video coming along, man? I'm really looking forward to seeing 330bpm 16th notes in action!


----------



## Malkav (May 2, 2013)

ITT: A challenge only Shawn Lane could have met, and an OP who may be a little mis-guided when it comes to divisions of tempo.


----------



## chris9 (May 2, 2013)

Berserker said:


> How's that video coming along, man? I'm really looking forward to seeing 330bpm 16th notes in action!



Been ill last couple of days so will do it over the weekend 
i will try my best for ya and push it to the max


----------



## Ror (May 2, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> Get with the times son!




I was so fascinated with the comb the first time I watched this that I totally missed the fact that he was using a true-temperament guitar


----------



## chris9 (May 2, 2013)

here are a couple of videos to show my odd behind the bridge picking to be going on with till my other vid is done
the 8 string one has some 8 string skips


----------



## InfinityCollision (May 2, 2013)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Though you cant palm mute with the comb, and crossing strings would be very difficult.



Ah, a discriminating customer! For you I have just the solution, something not seen since the days of Mr. Big!







Simply attach a pick and you're ready to play 300 BPM 16ths on any string! Add more picks to increase your speed! Amaze your friends with your 5000 BPM 16th notes!

Pick not included. This post brought to you by Serious Business Inc.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (May 2, 2013)

Maniacal said:


> so it's gone from 300bpm to 225? That is quite a drop in tempo.
> 
> Adding 75bpm will take years. I'm not having a go, but it will take ages to get to 300. If you ever get there. You can't keep increasing speed indefinitely.



Well even you have said its not 280 bpm 16ths. Or it is. I dont know. I seem confused. I am so close yet so far. I cant actually tell if its 16ths or 8th triplets because either way its blindingly fast. I keep practicing nevertheless, and im trying not to be brought down. With more practice, its getting one bpm per day at best when im focused, when ill break into the 260 bpm range it will be half a day, or maybe two. Or maybe a week. But fuck it. Im going there, and i hope i have enough perseverance to get it.
One day
Someday.


----------



## no_dice (May 2, 2013)

chris9 said:


> here are a couple of videos to show my odd behind the bridge picking to be going on with till my other vid is done
> the 8 string one has some 8 string skips



So your palm rests behind the bridge, but you're not actually picking behind the bridge. Your description was very misleading. You're obviously a very skilled guitarist, but when watching your videos, I feel very little connection between what you're playing and the backing track.


----------



## chris9 (May 3, 2013)

no_dice said:


> So your palm rests behind the bridge, but you're not actually picking behind the bridge. Your description was very misleading. You're obviously a very skilled guitarist, but when watching your videos, I feel very little connection between what you're playing and the backing track.



sorry i but i don,t get to play much crazy stuff as i mainly play blues rock so i like to go a little mad now and then but i guess you can,t please everyone.


----------



## chris9 (May 3, 2013)

Right thought i would do 5 notes per string so you can really here the first note on the beat my first finger kills now thanks to the slides ha ha
so i am playing 8 notes per beat started at 145 then ended up at 172
this is just for fun so please no insults i did ones best


----------



## no_dice (May 3, 2013)

chris9 said:


> sorry i but i don,t get to play much crazy stuff as i mainly play blues rock so i like to go a little mad now and then but i guess you can,t please everyone.



I wasn't trying to insult you. Sorry if it came off that way. Like I said, you're obviously a very good guitarist.


----------



## Maniacal (May 3, 2013)

Come on. That was a mess. It is clear that you aren't playing most of those notes. It's just the usual shred blur of sound. 

Put a click on and play 16th notes on the same string, same note. I guarantee your 3500359359bpm will suddenly drop to 220, if that. 

Not having a go, lets just be honest here.


----------



## redstone (May 3, 2013)

chris9 said:


> Right thought i would do 5 notes per string so you can really here the first note on the beat my first finger kills now thanks to the slides ha ha
> so i am playing 8 notes per beat started at 145 then ended up at 172
> this is just for fun so please no insults i did ones best




Sorry, bad news ! At 172bpm your right hand only strum one note out of two ; there are only two pronations (since you're using the pronosupination) per beat when there should be four. Try to downpick 4 notes per beat and see how far you can go, 4 dowstrokes per beat is insanely fast.


----------



## chris9 (May 3, 2013)

ok i,ll do a 2 string pattern think it was the sliding that made it sound sloppy as you can see from my other videos my picking is very clean


----------

